# mon ordi reste allumé même quand je l'éteint!



## zamal85 (10 Mai 2008)

je souhaiterais savoir comment cela se fait que mon ordi reste "allumé" même quand je l'éteins

sous la tranche du bas on voit qu'il y'a une lumière qui est projeté depuis derrière la grille sur le bureau (on voit surtout la lumière sur le bureau)

je suis donc obligé de débrancher la prise à chaque fois, je n'ai pas envie que mon ordi reste sous tension 24/24

je voulais donc savoir si cette lumière est normal....


----------



## vaness'93 (10 Mai 2008)

salut zmal85 !

je pense que c'est normal, mais tout d'abords quel est le model de ton mac ? Si c'est un Imac, la réponse est oui, une diode reste allumée sous la machine, ce qui rend une petite luminosité sur ton bureau. c'est la mise sous tension (l'électricité qui passe dans le mac, même éteint) qui fait ça. 
Mais c'est pas grave, tu peux quant même le laisser brancher, mon Mac fait de même ça me pose pas de pb ! 

LOVE mon MAC :love::love::love:


----------



## ntx (10 Mai 2008)

L'ordinateur même éteint a besoin d'être alimenté pour maintenir les paramètres dans la mémoire permanente. Donc si tu le débranches, il va aller puiser dans sa pile et tu vas rapidement la vider. A mon avis ce n'est pas une bonne idée, d'autant plus que les vieux Mac étaient aussi particulièrement sensibles à de multiples mise hors tension qui avaient tendance à dérégler le gestion de l'alimentation (PMU). Celle-ci est gérée par logiciel, ce n'est pas une vulgaire alim de PC avec juste une fonctionnalité ON/OFF.


----------



## zamal85 (11 Mai 2008)

oui c'est un iMac (20 pouces) un plat mais pas le dernier.

Donc vous me dites que c'est dangereux pour l'ordi.....moi qui le débranche une à deux fois par jour.....

d'autres personnes peuvent elles  me confirmer que ce n'est pas bon pour la santé de l'ordi?

merci


----------



## ntx (11 Mai 2008)

Mes ennuis d'alim avec mon précédent PM G4 ont commencé après que je l'ai débranché pendant mes vacances, ensuite il m'a régulièrement fait des crises nécessitant un reset de la PMU pour finalement lâcher définitivement. Mais rien ne dit que les alims de iMac sont aussi fragiles, mais il faut quand même se souvenir que derrière il y a de l'électronique plus évoluée qu'une alim de PC standard.
Ensuite, si tu ne l'alimentes pas par le secteur tu vas vider la pile.
Et pourquoi le débranches-tu une à deux fois par jour ?


----------



## vaness'93 (11 Mai 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Et pourquoi le débranches-tu une à deux fois par jour ?



Là est la question !!!! :mouais:


----------



## kinon (11 Mai 2008)

erreur


----------



## ratapignata (12 Mai 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Mes ennuis d'alim avec mon précédent PM G4 ont commencé après que je l'ai débranché pendant mes vacances, ensuite il m'a régulièrement fait des crises nécessitant un reset de la PMU pour finalement lâcher définitivement. Mais rien ne dit que les alims de iMac sont aussi fragiles, mais il faut quand même se souvenir que derrière il y a de l'électronique plus évoluée qu'une alim de PC standard.
> Ensuite, si tu ne l'alimentes pas par le secteur tu vas vider la pile.
> Et pourquoi le débranches-tu une à deux fois par jour ?



C'est pas un ACCU ?? et non une pile qu'il y a ??


----------



## ratapignata (12 Mai 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Mes ennuis d'alim avec mon précédent PM G4 ont commencé après que je l'ai débranché pendant mes vacances, ensuite il m'a régulièrement fait des crises nécessitant un reset de la PMU pour finalement lâcher définitivement. Mais rien ne dit que les alims de iMac sont aussi fragiles, mais il faut quand même se souvenir que derrière il y a de l'électronique plus évoluée qu'une alim de PC standard.
> Ensuite, si tu ne l'alimentes pas par le secteur tu vas vider la pile.
> Et pourquoi le débranches-tu une à deux fois par jour ?



C'est pas un ACCU ?? et non une pile qu'il y a ??


Et l'environnement ??:affraid:


----------



## zamal85 (24 Mai 2008)

vaness'93 a dit:


> Là est la question !!!! :mouais:





Je le débranche pour pouvoir dormir tranquillement dans le noir (enfin je débranche la multiprise, neuf box ordi et tout le tralala)....
Donc je le débranche au moins une foi par jour, et avant d'ouvrir ce post, je le débranchait dès que je partais vu que j'avais eu un mauvaise expérience avec un orage (bien qu'étant équipé avec une prise para tonnerre)

je le débranche quotidiennement depuis un an.


donc je repose ma question, la durée de vie de mon ordi est elle considérablement réduite avec cette habitude? dois je arrêter de suite?


----------

